# Ars Hispana Project: Recovering early Spanish and Iberoamerican music



## Duron (Feb 1, 2009)

Ars Hispana is an editorial project by Raúl Angulo Díaz and Antoni Pons Seguí. It is born at the beginning of 2009, and its aim is to approach Spanish and Iberoamerican music from 16th to 19th centuries, to musicians, musicologists and fans.

The studies and editions of Spanish and Iberomerican music are few and difficult to find. For that reason, Ars Hispana insists in offering trustworthy editions, often of works not yet published, based always on the original sources and with the pertinent critical apparatus.
One of the preferred research lines of Ars Hispana is the one of scenic music in Spain and Ibero-America at 17th and 18th centuries.

From the end of 2009, Ars Hispana is part of Cátedra de Filosofía de la Música of Gustavo Bueno Foundation, being a collection of his editorial. For diverse specific projects, we collaborate with diverse musical groups, since the final mission of editions is that the published works are offered to the public in concerts.

You can visit the official website at http://www.arshispana.com/main.htm

I hope it will be of your interest.


----------



## Duron (Feb 1, 2009)

Ars Hispana Project has recently published these works:

Juan Sessé Balaguer (1736-1801)

*Six fugues for organ or harpsichord (1773):*
http://arshispana.com/publications/sesse1_en.htm

*First book of a collection of music pieces for harpsichord, fortepiano or organ (1786) and Sonata in G major:*
http://arshispana.com/publications/sesse2_en.htm

I hope it will be of your interest.


----------

